# Police or legal aid?



## help_help (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello all. I need some advice! My father lives in Hong Kong and has recently had a bad stroke. Essentially he can no longer work, and will likely be bed-bound for the remainder of his life. 

Myself and some other family (including his legal wife) have come to HK to try and sort out some of his affairs so that we can get him secure and in a home. The problem is he has had an affair with a lady here, and she is withholding important information that we need to fill in his tax returns and other documents. She keeps asking about copies of wedding certificates so that our dad can divorce his legal wife, which to us seems very suspicious with him being so unwell. Why would you prioritise that over his immediate health situation?

Her behaviour has been really unhelpful, to the point where she says she has given away his laptop which contained details of his invoices and other financial details that we need to deal with his tax returns etc. She has also ceased all communication with us, which is a further worry as we live overseas and she is the only point of contact that we have with his healthcare team. 

He also recently received a letter about his estimated tax. We went to inland revenue and they explained we can make an objection about the amount, which we are going to do as his employment situation changed from the year the estimate was based on. Thus we are trying to complete a tax return but are stuffed without his documents which she seems to have destroyed or is at least withholding. She however is insisting that we need to pay the amount estimated and refuses to listen to us when we say what inland revenue have related to us. 

Can anybody offer any advice about what we can do? Is there a way that we can pursue a legal means of getting the information we require? We thought about going to the police or legal aid but aren't sure what the correct procedure is here in HK. 

We're just really concerned. We don't feel that she has his best interests at heart, and while we want to do everything we can to help him she keeps putting obstacles in our path. Any help or advice at all would be much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Legal aid does not exist in Hong Kong.
Police are likely to be disinterested unless you can prove a crime has been committed.
The only two possibilities left are 
FIND YOURSELF A LAWYER
Make enquiries at the COMMUNITY ADVICE. COMMUNITY ADVICE BUREAU'S phone number is 2815 5444

www.cab.org.hk 
There are also nine Legal Advice Centres in Hong Kong were people can get free (non-means tested) initial legal advice. These are situated IN DISTRICT OFFICES
English: The Duty Lawyer Service : Free Legal Advice Scheme : Free Legal Advice Scheme


----------



## ATSC (Nov 9, 2015)

I suggest you get some connection with local social workers, they may give you some advice, possibly about guardianship?

Is your daddy mentally or physically incapacitated?

I don't know if it may be useful, but : Social Welfare Department - Guardianship for Mentally Incapacitated Persons

The proof of marriage should be a very useful tool, and HK generally does not recognize the identify of someone you have affair with.

Anyways, find a social worker first, even if they may not assist directly, their presence is necessary for some procedural application


----------

